# Rhom, Right?



## DeadFriends (May 14, 2011)

The LFS just told me it was a black piranha and didn't have any other details. It's about three inches. I've never owned a serra before, just tons of pygos. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Rhom or maybe Compressus.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

Looks like a Rhom to me.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Rhombeus and a good lookin one too. Look at the yellow gill plates!


----------



## DeadFriends (May 14, 2011)

I'm new to serras, what do the yellow gill plates mean? Is there any way to tell which type of rhom it is or am I going to have to wait until it's not so little anymore?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Its a rhom







And a rhom is a rhom is a rhom. They are all the same.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Its a rhom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 agree with JZ about rhoms being rhoms, but something that I have always wondered about was if their was a possiblity to grow your rhom in different diamond varient. i.e. : How you set up the tank and what you feed (domestic foods) it according the region where each "diamond" varient is found, but I guess genetics cancels out the possibility.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Sylar_92 said:


> Its a rhom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 agree with JZ about rhoms being rhoms, but something that I have always wondered about was if their was a possiblity to grow your rhom in different diamond varient. i.e. : How you set up the tank and what you feed (domestic foods) it according the region where each "diamond" varient is found, but I guess genetics cancels out the possibility.
[/quote]

It's well known that the colour red is largely effected by environmental factors in other species (Goldfish, Koi, Guppies and possibly others), ranging from yellowy orange to bright red depending on water quality and feeding.

Anywhoo...a little off topic.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Sylar_92 said:


> Its a rhom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 agree with JZ about rhoms being rhoms, but something that I have always wondered about was if their was a possiblity to grow your rhom in different diamond varient. i.e. : How you set up the tank and what you feed (domestic foods) it according the region where each "diamond" varient is found, but I guess genetics cancels out the possibility.
[/quote]

You can alter colors with food and water quality. But for the most part you can't really change the look of the fish in the way of making it a diamond.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Its a rhom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuh uhhh i have a rhomboid concave blue hue diamond scaled shin in the light rhom !


----------

